# Wa handle tutorial?



## MrHiggins (Feb 12, 2022)

I'd like to try to make my first Wa handle.

I've got a great specialty wood shop in my town, so sourcing the right material shouldn't be a problem. I've got a drill press, clamps, small belt sander, and a good miter saw, so I've probably got the tools, too. 

What I don't have is any idea on how to make them. Can anyone point me towards a good on line tutorial?

Thanks much!


----------



## enchappo (Feb 12, 2022)

Check out Colton Handcrafted | How to Make Custom Wa-Handles and Sayas for Japanese Kitchen Knives

He has a lot of free tips on his blog (e.g.https://coltonhandcrafted.com/2018/02/24/dowel-wa-handle-method/) but if you’re up for spending $20 I highly recommend his e-book. Really great resource!


----------



## JoBone (Feb 14, 2022)

This is the blog from Matus that I used when first starting out. After the first handle, I started hiding the dowel, everything else is just a variation.







Project #8 - WA handle for 240 mm kurouchi Tanaka


A blog about knifemaking for beginners with DIY tips for kitchen, outdoor and hunting knives. Detailed description of projects, tools and processes.




matuskalisky.blogspot.com


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 14, 2022)

JoBone said:


> This is the blog from Matus that I used when first starting out. After the first handle, I started hiding the dowel, everything else is just a variation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Curious: How do you hide the dowel?

I bought a nice piece of curly narra and squared it up this weekend. Ready for the next steps, I guess...


----------



## tostadas (Feb 15, 2022)

MrHiggins said:


> Thanks! Curious: How do you hide the dowel?
> 
> I bought a nice piece of curly narra and squared it up this weekend. Ready for the next steps, I guess...


You can hide it with the ferrule. Drill the dowel hole only part way thru the inside side of the ferrule. On the other side, use a smaller hole and file out a slot to match your tang.

Here's one I been working on recently. Since you have a drill press, it should be much easier for you.


----------



## JoBone (Feb 15, 2022)

Old photo from one of my first batches. The wood is excessively thick, but you can get the picture.


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 17, 2022)

I get that a dowel makes things more manageble, but is it not possible to make a slot in the wood without?


----------



## ant_topps (Feb 26, 2022)

It is possible. a good broach is usually very helpful to carve the slot. 
I will say that if the main part of your handle is made from Burls (stabilised or not) or another more "fragile" material, the dowel offers added internal strength/support. I've had a few knives where the client has dropped it etc (they don't say how exactly they did it) but the burl fractured at the end of the knife tang. 

So in my eyes at least, I've come to look at the dowel method as a very viable and sound construction method that will hold up to day to day use. Especially when the client wants a burl handle. If I'm using hardwoods, I'll use a broach and slot it.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Feb 26, 2022)

you can glue 2 pcs of wood together with Fastcap 2p-10
Then you don't need a dowel
If you don't think this is strong enough, try it
glue 2 pcs of wood together with the 2p-10 and then try to break it apart.

it has a shear strength rating of almost 4000 psi


----------



## Bear (Feb 26, 2022)

This one has always made the most sense to me, Thanks Dave

handle construction


----------



## ant_topps (Feb 26, 2022)

Bear said:


> This one has always made the most sense to me, Thanks Dave
> 
> handle construction


It does. I haven't used a double dowel before myself but rather internal pins to prevent pieces turning/shifting around during shaping. But Dave's method is on the to try list.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 26, 2022)

HSC /// Knives said:


> you can glue 2 pcs of wood together with Fastcap 2p-10
> Then you don't need a dowel
> If you don't think this is strong enough, try it
> glue 2 pcs of wood together with the 2p-10 and then try to break it apart.
> ...


Is this what you use? If so, my handle is holding up quite well (especially under some of the abuse it's seen)


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Feb 26, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Is this what you use? If so, my handle is holding up quite well (especially under some of the abuse it's seen)


yes exactly, 2P-10


----------



## Dhoff (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you all for your answers!


@Kippington 

How do you make your handles? I do not recall any trace of dowel


----------



## Kippington (Feb 27, 2022)

Dhoff said:


> @Kippington
> How do you make your handles? I do not recall any trace of dowel


I use a dowel, pretty much the same as @tostadas posted in his pictures above.

The big difference between my handles and most other western makers, is that I do a burn-in.
I make the handle friction-fit and removable - a wax installation.

I like to call it *"The door-stop method"*. The hidden tang gets wedged into the dowel with force, enough that it wont come out easily.




It's kinda difficult to do well. There are some pretty cool advantages, but there are disadvantages too.


----------

